# Nuova Simonelli Mythos One Clima Pro Grinder



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm currently going through the process of choosing my next grinder.

One of my top selection criteria is On Demand grinding and very low retention as I hate purging and throwing away good coffee.

The new Mahlkonig Peak looks very interesting but is not currently readily available, has maybe not 'matured' it's design yet and is a bit on the expensive side.

Top of my short list is currently the Nuova Simonelli Mythos One Clima Pro - £1629 from coffeeitalia.

I would be grateful for any advice on this choice - it's a lot of money to part with so I want to get it right!!

PS - I do not want to go down the route of modifying grinders in order to achieve my goal of achieving On Demand and very low retention.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

If you have the space then the Compak R120 or EK43 would also be worth looking at. Both nearly zero retention and easy to single dose or fill the hopper, depending on preference. The only thing that they are lacking is timed dosing, but as most of us will weigh before use anyway that seems slightly redundant.

Also worth having a chat to some of the cognoscenti re coffeeitalia. There seemed to be some issues flagged up recently, but no idea what they were or how it was resolved. @Glenn might be able to offer more insight.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Clima Pro will offer you nothing. It is more or less a Mythos, redesigned with a motor designed to cut in and cool the beans. Is for a busy cafe where this may be a problem. An ordinary Mythos would be more than sufficient.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have said machine and have no intentions of changing it

I had a standard Mythos before the Clima Pro and there isnt a deal of difference between the two (to my taste buds anyway). The main difference is the look of the Clima Pro is a bit less industrial and more pleasing to the better half.

Edit : And the slower rpm of the motor when compared to the standard Mythos

The other grinders mentioned have great reviews and the EK has a good few owners on the form. I just wouldnt get away with having either in the kitchen.


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the responses so far.

My problem with the Compak R120 or EK43 is the height - unfortunately, as the EK43 would fit the bill nicely.

I homed in on the Mythos One (as against the other machines in the Mythos family) because of the slower rotational speed - maybe this is of no great advantage to me?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Father_Java said:


> Thanks for the responses so far.
> 
> My problem with the Compak R120 or EK43 is the height - unfortunately, as the EK43 would fit the bill nicely.
> 
> I homed in on the Mythos One (as against the other machines in the Mythos family) because of the slower rotational speed - maybe this is of no great advantage to me?


EK43 LE or EK43 with Santos base are just as tall as Clima Pro, if I can recall correctly.

It needs balls of steel to do it yourself, though.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I think jeebsy has the Clima Pro, but I would imagine that dfk knows these things as well as anyone on here and if he says the standard Mythos would be functionally similar then I would take his word for it. If looks come in to the equation then go with whichever one gets approval. Neither look "pretty" to me but I am not so fussed by that (hence having a giant dalek for a grinder!







)


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

The ek43 is on top of the knock box drawer, so slightly taller in this picture:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BC2UW9SO-Y9/


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had a Clima Pro that I sold to Working Dog. I did not mean to sound dismissive but if I had actually understood what a Clima Pro was I would never have bought it! It certainly has a lower spin speed but in a domestic environment does it mean much. A cafe producing hundreds of shots a day might see it differently. The Clima is much prettier to look stand I am sure one of the Mythos models does have a lower spin option anyway. I might be wrong but I think it is this one

http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=victoria-arduino-mythos-plus-on-demand

Retention is always an interesting argument. The Mythos has very low retention because the burrs are mounted at a 45 degree angle meaning the coffee can only exit one way, which is through the chute. I do not know if WD has found a way of turning the fan off although you could simply turn the grinder off when not in use. I would think that bearing in mind your brief the Clima Pro is probably right for you, as long as you realise exactly what it is!


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for all of the responses so far, who would have thought it was soooo difficult to select a grinder !!!!!

I thought I had made my mind up.... but now it seems I haven't.....Maybe the Mythos Plus is the answer as I certainly have no need for the heated burs feature in the One.

Or, an EK43 and a hacksaw


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

The Compak E8 with redspeed burrs is reportedly the best grinder in it's price range...in case you needed other options .


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Father_Java said:


> Thanks for all of the responses so far, who would have thought it was soooo difficult to select a grinder !!!!!
> 
> I thought I had made my mind up.... but now it seems I haven't.....Maybe the Mythos Plus is the answer as I certainly have no need for the heated burs feature in the One.
> 
> Or, an EK43 and a hacksaw


Have you heard about the Eg-one?









It's most likely to be quite pricey in the end and it is not available for sale yet. An all-round beauty, though.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I had a Clima Pro that I sold to Working Dog. I did not mean to sound dismissive but if I had actually understood what a Clima Pro was I would never have bought it! It certainly has a lower spin speed but in a domestic environment does it mean much. A cafe producing hundreds of shots a day might see it differently. The Clima is much prettier to look stand I am sure one of the Mythos models does have a lower spin option anyway. I might be wrong but I think it is this one
> 
> http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=victoria-arduino-mythos-plus-on-demand
> 
> Retention is always an interesting argument. The Mythos has very low retention because the burrs are mounted at a 45 degree angle meaning the coffee can only exit one way, which is through the chute. I do not know if WD has found a way of turning the fan off although you could simply turn the grinder off when not in use. I would think that bearing in mind your brief the Clima Pro is probably right for you, as long as you realise exactly what it is!


Ive not looked at how to turn the fan off or the heating. For my 5 cups a day the Clima tech is unnecessary but I cant hear the fan so it doesnt concern me. My only reason for upgrading was the Clima Pro looks better than the standard model (beauty is in the eye of the beholder and all that)

If I was looking for a Mythos now, and had the choice between a used standard model or a Clima Pro I would go with the Clima Pro again. Its not cheap (although I did benefit from saving a few quid buying DFKs almost new machine) but it looks pretty.

Another thought is to buy a used Mythos, hack the case about to the shape of the Clima Pro, powder coat the case, grind the ridge off the burr holder and polish up, fit a short hopper and you have a Clima Pro look-alike

I'd guess that the cost would be around the £650 - £700 mark if you could source a Mythos at the right price


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Working Dog,

Thanks for the info, it makes me fee a bit better about the Clima Pro.

I don't think I would want to get into hacking a standard Mythos about as I would only make a mess of it !!!


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Has anybody got any experience of the new Peak?

If it was a strong proposition, I could be tempted to wait for it....


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Versalab M3? You are around that mark with that budget?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Save up a bit more and you could have a fully blinged and heavily modified terra nova versalab!


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

A bit too exotic (and expensive) I think, although, very nice.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you can afford it, the Peak looks amazing.


----------



## jonbutler88 (Dec 31, 2015)

Whatever grinder you go for in the end, please for the love of all things holy do NOT buy from coffeeitalia. It has been the single worst buying experience of my life, and despite them sending me the wrong product and it being returned months ago, I still don't have all of my money back.

Spend a tiny bit more and buy it from somewhere that's at all competent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

jonbutler88 said:


> Whatever grinder you go for in the end, please for the love of all things holy do NOT buy from coffeeitalia. It has been the single worst buying experience of my life, and despite them sending me the wrong product and it being returned months ago, I still don't have all of my money back.
> 
> Spend a tiny bit more and buy it from somewhere that's at all competent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You, I appreciate your advise on this company. I emailed them yesterday with a couple of questions but didn't get any response.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Remember the EK is a thing of beauty too. It's so imposing and has a great resale value


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Having recently swopped from a Mythos (I have had loads of them and still have one) to a Ceado E37S, I would suggest you take a look at one. I cannot guarantee that the retention is as low as the Mythos, but whether it is a Mythos or something else, I always purge one second before first shot. The E37 is a surprising package, quite affordable and comes with an excellent warranty


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

E37s is very kitchen friendly with the wee hopper too


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the pointers towards the E37S, it is a strong possible.... I am still interested in the Peak but there is very little 3rd party information available at the moment. Maybe I will have to hold off on the purchase for a few more months until the Peak has been independently reviewed a few times.....


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Father_Java said:


> Thank You, I appreciate your advise on this company. I emailed them yesterday with a couple of questions but didn't get any response.


Still waiting for a response to my 2 questions I emailed to coffeeitalia on Monday!!


I have been struggling to find out what the rotational RPM of the burs is, can you tell me please? I believe the One's grind speed is slower than the rest of the Mythos range?


If I were to place an order with you, do you have a machine in stock and when could it be delivered please?

Regardless of which grinder I end up going for, I don't think I will be buying from them......


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Don't bother with the Clima pro, it's only beneficial if you're pulling loads of shots a day. It doesn't like having less than 100g beans in it at all times either and they have to be moving fairly constantly. I've used pretty much every version of the M1 now and the newer, slow spin (400rpm I think) ones are marginally better for consistency in a 50+ shot an hour environment and come with a slightly longer chute so distribute even deeper into the basket.

If you're single dosing, get an EK.


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Don't bother with the Clima pro, it's only beneficial if you're pulling loads of shots a day. It doesn't like having less than 100g beans in it at all times either and they have to be moving fairly constantly. I've used pretty much every version of the M1 now and the newer, slow spin (400rpm I think) ones are marginally better for consistency in a 50+ shot an hour environment and come with a slightly longer chute so distribute even deeper into the basket.
> 
> If you're single dosing, get an EK.


Thanks for the info.

The EK43 LE would certainly fit the bill...... just a shame about price and availability.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Coffee Omega still have one left by the looks of things, but its not cheap.

The peak should come soon, but its not really a single dosing grinder - its basically meant to be the EK burrs in an on demand (suspiciously K30 sized) package, and is (I was assured at LCF) Mahlkonigs current top priority.

I will say it again though, single dosing points heavily towards EK43 / Compak r120, both of which are amazing grinders, but (to add fuel to the fire) each in their own way... I also tried the E8 and E10, which are both (imho) great grinders, however I'm not sure how suitable to single dosing they are (I know people do... but.)


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Coffee Omega have the EK standard at about £1700 at the moment, you could just bite the bullet and get a small hopper for it, they go for about 50 sheets.

Failing that, go for a K30 Vario.


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Coffee Omega have the EK standard at about £1700 at the moment, you could just bite the bullet and get a small hopper for it, they go for about 50 sheets.
> 
> Failing that, go for a K30 Vario.


Do you know what height the EK43 is with the small hopper fitted?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Not off the top of my head but I'll have a measure tomorrow at work

-insert punderful wit here-


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Not off the top of my head but I'll have a measure tomorrow at work
> 
> -insert punderful wit here-


Many thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Father_Java said:


> One of my top selection criteria is On Demand grinding


Is it?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Father_Java said:


> Do you know what height the EK43 is with the small hopper fitted?





> The EK43 is 28 inches tall with the short hopper...but you're going to need more like 32 inches of total clearance to be able to load it with beans.


source


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If single dosing is your constraint, then for goodness sake by a purpose built single dose!!!!!!! If you wanted an off roader, would you buy a mini and stick knobblies on, or take the blow and buy a landrover? You can single dose on virtually anything. It just means with somehow have a faffy, complicated shot ritual, or you can buy something designed for the purpose.

I really do not see the point of this procrastination!That American made KAfatek Monolith looks really interesting

and whilst I am on my sofa box, why on earth would you single dose an EK43 and then buy a hopper?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It comes with a hopper .....

Also the collar bad a slide trap on it .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> Coffee Omega still have one left by the looks of things, but its not cheap.
> 
> The peak should come soon, but its not really a single dosing grinder - its basically meant to be the EK burrs in an on demand (suspiciously K30 sized) package, and is (I was assured at LCF) Mahlkonigs current top priority.
> 
> I will say it again though, single dosing points heavily towards EK43 / Compak r120, both of which are amazing grinders, but (to add fuel to the fire) each in their own way... I also tried the E8 and E10, which are both (imho) great grinders, however I'm not sure how suitable to single dosing they are (I know people do... but.)


It's not Ek burrs in a different body

Ek burrs are 98 mm

Peak - It's different burrs entirely ( 80 mm I think ) and different design

I still wouldn't single dose it - in the same way I wouldn't single dose a k30


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> why on earth would you single dose an EK43 and then buy a hopper?


Lets you throw beans about with a degree of insouciance whereas pouring them into the hopperless throat can be a bit awkward


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Mythos Barista (slow spin with no tamper) as already suggested should be a consideration.

Not the ugliest grinder and can look nicer with Clima Pro hopper (filled with a day's worth of beans (saves the single dose faff)) or glass tube/Aeropress funnel as pictured (just get the correct length tube!) - even a cut down bog roll works and can't be seen!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I have the smaller hopper & makes it very easy to just throw in a measured dose


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Original post: "One of my top selection criteria is On Demand grinding and very low retention as I hate purging and throwing away good coffee"

I'm not too interested in Single Dosing.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Don't get an EK.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Milanski said:


> ...Not the ugliest grinder...


Aaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha you're kidding right?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I've never been more serious about anything in my entire life.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> It's not Ek burrs in a different body
> 
> Ek burrs are 98 mm
> 
> ...


I was basically saying I wouldn't single dose the peak either. About the burrs, thats kinda odd because that info came from the bloke on the LCF Mahlkonig stand, however in hindsight, he didn't really seem to know much about anything. Odd stand tbh, bloke didn't seem to be very interested in being there, never mind providing info on their products. Similar feel at the Compak stand, but at least they were setup to make a coffee with their grinders.


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Mythos Barista (slow spin with no tamper) as already suggested should be a consideration.
> 
> Not the ugliest grinder and can look nicer with Clima Pro hopper (filled with a day's worth of beans (saves the single dose faff)) or glass tube/Aeropress funnel as pictured (just get the correct length tube!) - even a cut down bog roll works and can't be seen!


Looks like a very good solution - thanks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> I was basically saying I wouldn't single dose the peak either. About the burrs, thats kinda odd because that info came from the bloke on the LCF Mahlkonig stand, however in hindsight, he didn't really seem to know much about anything. Odd stand tbh, bloke didn't seem to be very interested in being there, never mind providing info on their products. Similar feel at the Compak stand, but at least they were setup to make a coffee with their grinders.


I suppose lots off coffee geeks asking about stuff , but having no interest in buying a peak would wear after a while......

It is Mahl's attempt to try and replicate higher tasty Extraction yields in an on demand grinder ... but the burrs are defo not the same

Neither is it the same as the K30 ( what the body looks like)

the burrs are older ditting design that they have done some work on ( the usa mahl guy is super helpful and knowledgeable )


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Milanski said:


> I've never been more serious about anything in my entire life.


Righto then! I think only the Arduino M1 Clima Pros are the closest of the lot to even being considered 'pretty' and that's because they do away with the horrible bulky angular grey NS bits.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Also, @Milanski, are you single dosing or keeping a smaller amount of beans in the 'hopper'?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Never said it was pretty, just not the ugliest!

I'm keeping about 200g in the 'hopper'. Lasts me about 3days.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Righto then! I think only the Arduino M1 Clima Pros are the closest of the lot to even being considered 'pretty' and that's because they do away with the horrible bulky angular grey NS bits.


That looks the same as my standard Mythos version with a different display panel surround.

I posted some time ago that there seems to be two different styles of M1 Clima Pro. No idea why that would be


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

working dog said:


> That looks the same as my standard Mythos version with a different display panel surround.
> 
> I posted some time ago that there seems to be two different styles of M1 Clima Pro. No idea why that would be


The NS and Arduino branded ones are the same machinery and parts with different cases.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Not the best pic but this is mine - looked on the VA site and they look similar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Great setup. Congrats.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

@Father_Java


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Many thanks for your help.


----------

